# Reflector vent fan



## unseenghost (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is my inline air cooled reflector fan.

First I have a reflector that has 6" flanges so off to the hardware store to get flexable ducting in the 6" range. Hard to find and expensive. But on the good side it was already flat black inside.

Next cut the right length of ducting and use foil tape. As this tape is for ducting it won't degrade as regular duct tape will. 

Then get a 6" to 4" duct reducer from the same store (I did but wherever I guess). Then tape the other end of the ducting to the 6" reducer. 

Now get a regular cpu fan (I hope by know you figured out how to wire them. There is a how to somewhere on this site) I have a 4 inch size on it. Carefully tape the fan to the 4" side of the reducer. Oh and pay attention to the flow arrows on the fan you want it to blow out at you.

There you go it works like a champ and not anymore then what you would have spent on an inline fan.  Well I would hope anyway.

My cost was:
ducting      $25.00 (but I needed that anyway)
fan            $0.00 (already had)
Tape         $5.00 (but I needed that anyway)
Plugin        $0.00 (already had)


Oh yea also in the pictures is the beast that keeps eating my leaves. And tape. Yep she likes to get stoned too. If there is no smoke she eats tape.

Anyway I hope this helps you out some. It helped me drop the noise of the inline fan I had to 25% what it was. And the heat is almost nil.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice work my friend. Great job on the fan. Kitty looks angry! Lol! Take care and be safe.


----------

